# What foods do you eat with your hands?



## Seritinajii (Oct 26, 2008)

Here's a thread to discuss that. Yay!

Hmm. I eat..

- Frosted Mini-Wheats
- Cheerios
- Apple Jacks
- Sandwiches and stuff
- Pizza
- Clams
- Sushi and/or Sashimi (sometimes)
- Salad
- Cookies
- Sugar

And probably others. What about you guys?


----------



## ColorBlind (Oct 28, 2008)

1. Pizza
2. Chicken
3. Burgers
4. Cookies
5. Sandwiches
6. Candy
7. Cereal
8. Corndogs
9. Hotdogs
10. Doughnuts

A whole lot of other stuff.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 28, 2008)

Hot dogs, hamburgers, pizza, tacos... Basically everything you're _supposed_ to eat with your hands.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 28, 2008)

Hamburgers, hot dogs, tacos, chips, pizza, fries, sushi, candy, sometimes things like green beans if I don't have a utensil (which usually leads to people going =_= and getting one for me, heh). 

I guess I'm pretty normal in what I eat with my hands, unless there's no spoons or forks.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 28, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Hot dogs, hamburgers, pizza, tacos... Basically everything you're _supposed_ to eat with your hands.


This. Nothing extraordinary I eat with my hands.


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't. I don't like to touch my food. :/ I don't even eat french fries, chips, chicken wings or any other 'finger foods' with my hands.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 28, 2008)

BiPolarBear said:


> I don't. I don't like to touch my food. :/ I don't even eat french fries, chips, chicken wings or any other 'finger fodds' with my hands.


And then you have L in your avatar.


----------



## Erif (Oct 29, 2008)

Soup, jello, sushi, pancakes, cake...The usual.

I eat BBQ with a fork and knife though. >.> Too messy.


----------



## Ice tiger (Oct 29, 2008)

everything chips, burgers, tacos, fries, hot cocoa powder, ice, popsickles, frosted mini wheats, cookies, pizza, chicken, blood, random noodles, jerky~ I can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 29, 2008)

Eh, I tend to use a spoon, fork or chopsticks unless it's something really awkward like a sandwich or popcorn. I very rarely use a knife, though, because I'm so left-hand dominant I can't use my right hand well XD


----------



## Lili (Oct 29, 2008)

Everything, except for soup.


----------



## Elfin (Oct 29, 2008)

Everything, _including_ soup. ^^
Fun, fun.


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 29, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> And then you have L in your avatar.


^^ Yeah, I know. But L is awesome regardless of his messy-eating.


----------



## Zuu (Oct 29, 2008)

_Souls._

read: I'm too cool for this thread


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 29, 2008)

Pizza, and snacks like chips, etc.


----------



## Nope (Oct 29, 2008)

PIzza, burgers, sandwiches etc. Stuff like that.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 2, 2008)

Anything that I don't need utensils for.


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 2, 2008)

You eat sugar? I gotta try that.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 2, 2008)

MewXCharmeleonXEevee said:


> Everything, except for soup.





Evoli said:


> Everything, _including_ soup. ^^
> Fun, fun.


...How?



Music Dragon said:


> Hot dogs, hamburgers, pizza, tacos... Basically everything you're _supposed_ to eat with your hands.


Same as this. Except I've never eaten a taco.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> ...How?


You scoop it up with your hands I guess.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 2, 2008)

Fruit, things with bread on the outside, some vegetables, crisps, cheese, sweets etc.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 7, 2008)

Um...
Finger food, sandwiches, pizza, pastries, candy, and carrots if it's not fancy.
Carrots are hard to cut and spear, so it's easier to pick them up.
Oh, and fruit, of course.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 9, 2008)

Most non-dinner stuff, pizza...

...aaand that's 'bout it.


----------

